# Saving Tivo files on a NAS server



## dpfels (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,
Is it possible to archive Tivo files directly to a networked (NAS) server? I am looking at a box that runs on a Linux kernal. 
I know I can use TiVo desktop and TivoToGo to move files over to a PC and subsequently transfer them to a NAS server from there. Is there any way to use the server directly as a remote host for Tivo files. The files would only be played on the Tivo itself-this is only about archiving.

Similarly, I would love to be able to play other sorts of media from the NAS server on the Tivo. 

Do all of these features require Tivo desktop?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

dpfels said:


> Hi,
> Is it possible to archive Tivo files directly to a networked (NAS) server?
> Do all of these features require Tivo desktop?


You mean like this Debian Galleon Media Server.

I hear it is a little slow, but works fine. Since Galleon is running directly on the NAS, TiVo Desktop is not required.


----------



## dpfels (Sep 14, 2007)

That's the idea.
I take it that Tivo uses its own format for serving up files (video/pictures/music)? It would be great if they supported something like Twonky, but I guess that is not likely (which would explain the need for Tivo desktop).

Since the NAS I am considering is a Linux machine, Galleon Server might work.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

I've had one going for about 18 months on the Kurobox HG. It's OK for running Galleon for ToGo/GoBack and for playing mp3 files. Although Galleon has many other features, I've never tried using them. 

The reason I wanted a NAS-driven Galleon box was for noise and power. Running a PC with TivoToGo or Galleon 24/7 was just a waste of power. 

You might want to play around with Galleon on a PC or x86 Linux box to get a feel for Galleon's capabilities. I purchased the Kurobox HG NAS because it was available at the time and the Java JRE was available for it's CPU. Galleon is Java-based. If you're comfortable with Linux and the instructions shown in link are understandable, then you might want to give it a try. FYI, the JRE for the ARM9-based Kurobox Pro isn't available yet. Even though this box has more horsepower than the HG, Galleon won't run on it at this time.

As was pointed out, it's a little slow but IMO, it's usable on an HG. Transfers are near real time for a wired ethernet connection. 

I use it to archive programs that are on short queues on my Tivo. Galleon on the NAS will pick up particular shows within an hour or two after recording has stopped. Once or twice a week, I'll use my PC to browse the NAS (it's running Samba) and flush out any unwanted shows. Weeks or even months later, I'll use my Tivo to watch old shows stored on the NAS. Also anything I toss on the NAS in the correct MPEG2 format is playable on the Tivo.

Keep in mind for less than the cost of the NAS and it's drive, you can just pick up a larger hard drive and install it in your Tivo. Drives are cheap. That's the best approach if you just need to store more programming or the Linux NAS-box thing is too involved for you. I started it as a hobbyist thing and it's worked out fine for me. 

defels, you're welcome to PM me if you need more details.


----------



## dpfels (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reality check.
I am setting up a NAS (Qnap) for the sake of integrating my music files from a number of sources. I thought it might be worth while to use it for video as well. 
Now that you mention it, however, it would be much faster and less expensive to add a drive to my TivoHD.
Best,
Dan


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Jan 26, 2007)

We talked about it here. Only a few workable options exist.

TivoToGO and NAS


----------



## Neilwltr (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello,

There has been alot of discussion on this and I finally was able to find a very simple way to do it without writing code or going into the registry of the PC 

Get on any computer that you have connected to your network and to the NAS you want to use.

go to python.org go on the left to "releasses" 
click on version 2.6.6
then under downloads look for "Windows x86 MSI Installer (2.6.6) (sig)"
Download it to your PC and run it from the zipped file

Then download/run
PYTIVO at; pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/updated-windows-installer-2009-03-21-t512.html#3957
You are looking for thE BELOW file on the above page, it is almost halfway down the page;
"pyTivo-wmcbrine-2009.03.19-RC1.zip"

Note: you must have Python on your before pytivo

HERE IS THE MAIN POINT, WHEN YOU ARE RUNNING THE PYTIVO FILE, IT WILL ASK YOU WHERE THE SOURCE DESTINATION FILE IS
This is the file on your NAS where you have you movies, recordings etc...choose that file on the setup up pytivo.

Once you have done that, turn on your TV and Tivo and you will see an additional folder in the "Now Playing List" that contains the movies etc of your NAS
FYI - If you have more than one Tivo connected to the network and NAS all of them will show this new folder!
Easy as punch! Enjoy...


----------

